# My mouse keeps automatically double clicking, help?



## FOXGEAR92 (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't know why, but the other day my mouse started to double click everything. Icons, text, EVERYTHING. I've tried restarting and unplugging the mouse, to no avail. I really don't want to have to do a system restore, though. I have a Gigabyte GM-M6800 Optical Gaming mouse.


----------

